
Hotel Boom in SeaTac Is Unfettered by $15 Minimum Wage - allengeorge
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/31/business/hotel-boom-seattle-15-dollar-minimum-wage.html
======
tdburn
Reading through, they didn't bother finding any expert to offer a
counterpoint. Lazy.

